# Ocularis Is Da Bomb



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought the Ocularis that Shewey was selling last week.

The reason I never bought one before is that, frankly, I thought it looked kind of "gimmicky." But after using it, I have much more respect. It is real comfy to hold and shoot. I was straight-away shooting as accurately with it as I do with any of my other forks -- better than most, in fact.

Since I'm strictly and OTT shooter, I don't have much use for the flexibility of banding styles possible with the attachment system, but I would say this is a Must Have for anyone who is experimenting with shooting styles. Still, however, the banding system is a plus for everyone because it is self-contained and easy, no extra tools or winding rubber to have to carry.

It's a pleasure to add another Simple Shot fork to my collection. (Sorry, Nathan, that you lost a sale on this one, buddy.  I just couldn't resist.)

P.S. I attempted to attach a picture twice. I don't know what gives?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Glad you like it Dayhiker....told you so! Ha


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ocularis frames are awesome! I love them too! The versatility is amazing and what you can do with them is mostly anything and everything  good purchase Dayhiker 
The one and only downside that I found on them is that for it to keep the same wideness of the forks, the fork gap will be smaller than on a normal slingshot, but with a smooth release and form no problem at all


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It's a great solution and the dial idea is just a great addition. I can shoot the same frame with a canted angle. It feels and acts natural. Love it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The Ocularis is my favorite for shooting Pseudo Tapers TTF. So easy to throw them on and line them up.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> It's a great solution and the dial idea is just a great addition. I can shoot the same frame with a canted angle. It feels and acts natural. Love it.


Ok Mark just sold a Maxim Occularis for Nathan. I have Two occularis frames the Beanflip and the Hammer. I have a love hate relationship with both. I am not the most dexterous of people, and I have trouble getting my bands just so. I got to shoot Nathan's personal shooter which seemed to be set up for a canted hold and I liked it. The dial option seems like it would make setting that up a breeze order on the way.  If I can tear myself away from my new Slant TTF


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I shot a Maxim Occularis for about an hour today. My first 8-10 shots were hit and miss but then we got dialed in!! I was shooting OTT, holding gangta style and had a blast ripping a few cans in half in my new tupperware container catch box! Lotsa fun!!


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have had an Ocularis (slimline Axiom) for a few months and liked it well enough to slip in my back pocket and became reasonably accurate. I've used single tubes, Alliance 107s, #32s and bands of all sorts. The bands I like best were the ones that came with it. Then I saw what looked like a nice little shooter called the Jellybean from Simpleshot. Since it was smaller I thought what the heck. When I received it I liked the looks even better but it did not feel right in my hand. Anyway, I banded it with the .30 X 3/4 that came with it. As soon as I drew back my forefinger & thumb were right at the outside edge of the plugs and my pinky slid right into the lanyard hole (which is designed for just that purpose). I guess sometimes everything seems to fall into place... by my third shot I was on target. I'm more accurate with this little shooter about as large as a PFS than even my favorite Cholita.


----------

